# WIP Deamon army. (PIC HEAVY)



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

I posted this a while back on Dakka but I'm starting work on it agian this weekend so I figured there's no harm in updating you lot on this project as well. I've been trying to essentially scratch build an entire deamons army as an ongoing modeling project, here is what I have so far. Sorry if you've already seen them on Dakka Dakka or the 40k radio forums. 

A deamon prince of Nurgle
-Yes he is on the proper base size.


























































A greater deamon of tzeench


















































































And my bloodthirster










































































































And my latest WIP, my early in progress of a scratch build of a greater deamon of Slaanesh. 



















This is a close up of the back without the whip.










The majority of it is made with either green or grey sculpting putty.

I will have more photos posted over the next day or so as I finish her up.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Fuck. Me.

you're good.


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

love the painting and the sculpting, 
rep


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Orochi said:


> Fuck. Me.
> 
> you're good.


I second that


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

you are some form of scratch building wizard!!!!


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

Amazing work, the sculpting was great and then seeing the paint job made it even better! keep up the great work, would love to see some lesser daemons and what your planning to do with them.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Really, really cool dude. I do find it funny, that in my eyes the Bloodthirster is the least gory of the bunch  Nevertheless, I shall be giving you some rep, and im really looking forward too the Slaaneshi!


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

i must say, a job well done  is the bloodthirsters axe made using only putty?


----------



## Tensiu (Aug 15, 2009)

Phuc mi, you're evil, y' know?
+++rep.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Evil, anarchic and gribbly. Awesome conversions, really unique. +REP!


----------



## FatBoyFat (Feb 23, 2009)

Wow, awesome!


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

Some updates on the slaanesh prince/princess (some questions best left unanswered.)

Pics not working gimme a sec....





































]


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Orochi said:


> Fuck. Me.
> 
> you're good.


I third that. That blood thirster alone is stunning, but all four greater demons? Unbelievable.


----------



## RhYn0 (Oct 29, 2008)

This is some amazing work here +rep


----------



## Blackheart_101 (Dec 14, 2009)

Orochi said:


> Fuck. Me.
> 
> you're good.


Would it be cheesy if I said "quadruple that" ? 

You're awsome dude, twisted imagination and all. have some rep.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

well what can i say that hasn't already been said. simply amazing


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Very very cool work man. I am impressed.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Not my cup of tea with the general grubblyness of these Daemons, but that's just my esthetics values. The models themselves are vary well done, and each has a unique artistic design. So regardless of my personal tastes I have to say its all very impressive.


----------



## magnus962 (Mar 8, 2010)

Quite exceptional. Which model do you find you enjoyed doing the most?


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

Dunno, I kind of enjoyed doing them all. The Khorn one was the easiest because I already knew what I planned on doing years in advance but I never bothered because it wasn't an army I really played. 

The Tzeench one and the nurgle one were a bit annoying because I restricted myself to only using parts from GW for the hands and feet on the nurgle and only the face on the Tzeench.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Holy Shit! 
There is some truly exceptional work here.

Reputational


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## liforrevenge (Oct 6, 2009)

eeeew....


awesome!


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

Please feel free to point out stuff you don't like on any of the stuff I do. I rely on criticisim to figure out where I should be going with my work, wow that's awesome is flattering but it isn't very useful for figuring out the flaws in my work. Be brutal, point out little things that annoy you, I won't take it as a personal insult I appreciate any constructive criticisims you want to make.


----------



## magnus962 (Mar 8, 2010)

Well alright, keeping in mind that I love the work you are doing I will point out some of the things I don't like as I look at the pictures.

First is with the Slaneesh model you have a great deal of wonderful details and ideas that I think work wonderfully with the Slaneesh thing, but it is so smattered with different colors across the entirety of the model that it making it hard to pick out the quality that is really in it. This color scheme while I can absolutely understand it, I think doesn't contribute as much to showing off the really awesome areas of the model.

Also, I am not sure if the whip in the Slaneesh model's hand is finished, but I find the green flame to seem... unfinished for lack of a better term. It looks as though it never made it past the greenstuff stage. I kind of get confused as a whole when looking at the pictures of "is this model done, or is that greenstuff?" whenever I see it. I guess the randomness of certain colors is what causes me to be unsure if it is really complete.

For the nurgle model; I think the blood effects really work well for it but with the pictures I see I really can't quite tell what is going on with his front foot. I cant really critique on him well unless you posted some more pictures that were able to show what his pose actually is. Currently, I can't really make heads or tails of it.


I hope some of this is beneficial to you in some way, I still really admire the work.


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

wow those are incredible. Great work!


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

Thank you Magus.


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

epic work , id say the slaanesh colours confuse me but im partially colour blind so i can't tell if its me or the model


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## magnus962 (Mar 8, 2010)

In hoping to further add some constructive observations, do you think the sword looks adequate with the rest of the Slaneesh model? To me it seems a little underwhelming considering the abstract ferocity of the rest of the model. I really dig the spikes on the back of the hand, first time I noticed those.


----------



## papa nurgle (Jan 11, 2010)

Amazing work. Can't wait to see the rest!


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

Finally bothered to do more work


































And my newest WIP


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

Jesus fucking christ.
I just read through this...
I am blown away

2 things

On the slaanesh GD, the yellow and green look out of place. Slaanesh usually has gold and pink/purple and black. The really neon/bright colors look a little weird.


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

BearsofLeon said:


> On the slaanesh GD, the yellow and green look out of place. Slaanesh usually has gold and pink/purple and black. The really neon/bright colors look a little weird.


The Deamons of Slaanesh are always described as being multicolored and offputting, I daresay I managed that.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

wow, I just creeped this thread from front to back and I must say some of the conversion work is outstanding!

well done!

Chaosftw


----------

